# Hunting Dod Behavior Changes(Invisible Fence??)



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Two younger(3yrs) Brits/house dogs wear invisible fence collars all day and are outside most of the day(chasing cats and pointing robins) inside the "fence". My older dog doesn't leave the yard so no collar. Over the past year, I've noticed some personality changes(had the fence since the pups were 6 mos.) with ONE of the "pups", and now the older dog seems to be "feeding" off her, and starting to show some negative traits also. The one younger dog and the older one have started acting strangely(other pup "seems" ok) and spend most of their outdoor time in the garage(esp. in the evenings) and will only come out with some coaxing. [I live in a rural area and there's a lot of random gunfire, usually late afternoon/evening, from casual shooters/fireworks/hunters(groundhogs now in the summertime).] At the first bang, the younger dog beats feet for the garage and the older one, on seeing this, runs inside also! This never bothered them much in the past years(I've owned several Brits in the past)and never had an issue with any of them(but I never had the Inv. Fence before this group either.) I've heard a couple people say they noticed changes in the personality of their dogs with a new I.F. and had to stop using the collars and I can't point to anything that's different except the fence. Just wondering if anyone has noticed wierd behavior AFTER installing this device??
Also, obviously I am prob. faced with a "noise-shyness" issue, and does anyone know how to break this, or know someone who does?


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i have the wireless hidden fence.the only problem i have is,if i want to take my brit to the field behind the barn to chase some quail or pigeons.after removing the collar, i have to put the lead strap on her the get her to cross the drive.if i have her load in the truck,she jumps right in and i just drive around the circle and stop at the barn and she jumps out and is ready to go.my hunting collar makes the same beeping sound as the i.f. and she will stay close if i hit the beeper button but,still hunt.i don't do much shooting around her unless it is at some birds she has pointed.you may ahve to start almost over to bring them back.there is a c d you can purchase for this or find a good trainer.


----------



## Dragons4u (Jul 18, 2011)

When I got my brit he was a year and half old and scared to death of my bird gun....just seeing it....Until the first time I took him hunting. Now he sees the gun, you'd better have him in the kennel or else you aren't getting out of the house without him.
Here's something you can try to get them over it, which I've done with other dogs. Get the dogs favorite toy for fetch, hold it in you hand with them on a leash. Get someone else to stand some distance away with a shotgun and fire it once while you tell the pooch that it's ok, pet them, give them a treat or whatever. Give them the affection even if they react badly at first. Do that a few times, then start tossing the toy with them for a bit. Shoot the gun again and throw the toy right after the pop. If they bring it back, give it a treat again. If that's working well, start moving the shooter closer to you while doing it. If it works, after a bit, that dog won't care about a gun going off right beside them. If you start though, and the dog won't listen at all and is getting really distressed, then you have to look for another option.
With another dog that I had that was scared of loud sounds, I bought a hunting game for the xbox and hooked it up to the surround sound in my living room, turned it up, and played the game with her sitting on my lap. Her breed wasn't a hunting breed, but I could take her out while I hunted and she'd walk right beside me the whole time without any issues during shooting.


----------

